# laceration of the left index extensor digitorum tendon repair



## venuskqb@bellsouth.net (Feb 11, 2011)

which code would you use

hand or finger code ?


----------



## OCD_coder (Feb 12, 2011)

There isn't enough information to best code this:

But start with,
Repair, Finger, extensor tendon, each tendon 26418

Was their a graft?
deformity?
Pinning?


----------

